# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] κεφάλη lazer ή spindle motor?

## karatron

Καλησπέρα

DVD player United DVD8097 μου δίνει no disk. Το μοτερ με το power on γυρίζει ελάχιστες στροφές και σταματάει ενώ ταυτόχρονα η κεφαλή κάνει κινήσεις πάνω κάτω και προχωράει κατά μήκος του άξονά της.
Πως είμαι σίγουρος τι από τα δύο έχει πρόβλημα... η κεφάλη ή το μοτέρ

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια

----------


## tsalik

Δώσε εξωτερική τροφοδοσία 5 βόλτ στο μοτέρ.Μπορεί να σου δουλέψει αλλά θα το ξανακάνει.

----------


## karatron

το μοτερ είναι 3V - μήπως έχω θέμα με αυτό?? - όταν του δίνω 3V γυρίζει κανονικά ή τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

αυτά φοράνε  τον μηχανισμό 110  ποτέ  δεν έχουν πρόβλημα  με  το laser  βγαλε  το μοτέρ στον αέρα δώστου με ρυθμιζόμενο απο  3-12ν για κάποια δεύτερα και ρίξε λίγο λάδι για  λίπανση στον άξονα επίσης λίπανε  και  τον οδηγό της κεφαλής για  να δουλέψει 
άχρηστα  μηχανάκια  αλλά  με  αυτόν τον τρόπο  την βγάζανε  την εγγύηση 2 χρόνια

----------


## UV.

> το μοτερ είναι 3V - μήπως έχω θέμα με αυτό?? - όταν του δίνω 3V γυρίζει κανονικά ή τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται


Γιώργο σωστά υποψιάζεσαι ότι δεν φταίει το μοτέρ και τα μηχανικά 

αλλά φταίει αυτό γιατί δεν γυρίζει ώστε να διαβάσει το λέιζερ το δισκάκι
το μοτέρ είναι servo και σαν encoder χρησιμοποιεί τους παλμούς από το λέιζερ για την ρύθμιση των στροφών του 
το ίδιο και για το ηλεκτρονικό του φρένο κατά την εξαγωγή του συρταριού*

μόνο αν μπορείς να αλλάξεις SMD εξαρτήματα στην πλακέτα* 
τότε βάλε macro φωτο της πλακέτας για να σου δείξω *τρία* από αυτά που χρειάζoνται αλλαγή για να το επισκευάσεις 
(αν θεωρείς ότι αξίζει τον κόπο μια τέτοια επέμβαση)

----------


## karatron

> αυτά φοράνε  τον μηχανισμό 110  ποτέ  δεν έχουν πρόβλημα  με  το laser  βγαλε  το μοτέρ στον αέρα δώστου με ρυθμιζόμενο απο  3-12ν για κάποια δεύτερα και ρίξε λίγο λάδι για  λίπανση στον άξονα επίσης λίπανε  και  τον οδηγό της κεφαλής για  να δουλέψει 
> άχρηστα  μηχανάκια  αλλά  με  αυτόν τον τρόπο  την βγάζανε  την εγγύηση 2 χρόνια


το έδωσα 5V και το μοτέρ γύρισε μάλλον ζωηρά... μόολις όμως μπει πάνω στο loader φαίνεται πάλι να δυσκολεύεται να πάρει στροφές!!! 
λάδωσα επίσης τον άξονά του.

----------


## karatron

δυστυχώς δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να αλλάξω SMD! μάλλον πάει για ανακλύκλωση μια που η εταιρεία δίνει ανταλλακτκό όλο το Loader στα 16€!!

ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια

----------

